# Pinstripe added to the 66



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I had a pinstripe painted on the 66 yesterday, I am undecided if I like it or not. What do you guys think?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Damn Randy that is exquisite. Keep the stripe.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I like it, it helps break up the fender to hood. Ever think about putting a thinner pinstripe directly below that one with a small gap in between? That might look good too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It DOES look nice! You did an awesome job Randy! :cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Randy,
Usually I don't like the stripe on the 66-67. I think it makes them look kind of boxy, but your color combination doesn't do that at all! It looks great! 
Linda
PS keep the stripe....


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

i like it,
keep it


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

that does like really good and yes it does break it up.thats why i like the chrome molding down the side of my car, it breaks it up


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

You did a great job. I'll be the odd man out here and say that I liked the GTO better without. Considering though, its a beautiful car so the pin stripe doesn't have that much pull either way to change that.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Randy,

I like the look. As most have said, it really adds depth to that cream color. If the car was red or black, I probably would have not done the pin stripping.

Bill


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I had a pinstripe painted on the 66 yesterday, I am undecided if I like it or not. What do you guys think?


Randy, I like your pinstripe because it breaks up the light color paint. Not sure I like the pinstripe on darker colors (my red '67 has no pinstripe), but on your color scheme it looks great. My vote is to keep it. Great restoration. With all the photos you have posted as the restoration progressed, I feel as if I've seen this car get restored from the ground up. Regards, Paul.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Randy, The car looks great. My Montreaux Blue 67 has a double, white pinstripe. I like it. I think the stripe on your car looks real good. The stripe accents the body line,shortens the length, adds to the coke bottle waist,and makes the body look stronger.... I would leave it. Eric:cheers


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I like it and i like mine. I say keep it.
Mine looks almost the same:









Before the pinstripe:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I like. It subtle and understated, not some 4” bone-head stripe. Looks good IMO…:cheerscheers


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

definately keep it...looks awesome


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO said:


> I had a pinstripe painted on the 66 yesterday, I am undecided if I like it or not. What do you guys think?


I think color has a lot to do with how pin stripes look. The pin stripes on the white looks very nice. I don't know if I would put them on a red Goat, but the white, definetly.

Dale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How much did it cost you to have them painted on? Or did you do it yourself?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I met a guy who had a booth set up at the Goodguys Car show. He charged me $90 and after watching him I think I could do the next strip job.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did he do it free hand? Or did he use a stencil?
I don`t think I could free hand it, I can`t draw a straight line on paper.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

He used 1/2" masking tape as a guide and free handed the actual pinstripe. I read in one of the body manuals the top of the pinstripe is 5/16" below the lower crease.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Painted on would be sweet. I have just the tape style pinstripe and the waxxes and polishes tend to get stuck to the edges of the stripe making it hard to look clean. I asked the paint guy to put it under the clear coat, but he wouldn`t.


----------



## wayne054 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Randy, stripe looks great. I'm new to this site. Have a 67 Goat, Cameo Ivory and was thinking of a stripe to break it up. After seeing yours, I'm liking it. I live just north of Atl in Acworth......did you pin stripe it yourself or have it done locally?

Wayne


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wayne054 said:


> Hey Randy, stripe looks great. I'm new to this site. Have a 67 Goat, Cameo Ivory and was thinking of a stripe to break it up. After seeing yours, I'm liking it. I live just north of Atl in Acworth......did you pin stripe it yourself or have it done locally?
> 
> Wayne


Welcome to the forum Wayne,

I had it painted in Mableton close to Thorton Rd. I'll see if I can find the guys number and I'll PM it to you.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

keep it,,it looks great on the light color,,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wayne054 said:


> Hey Randy, stripe looks great. I'm new to this site. Have a 67 Goat, Cameo Ivory and was thinking of a stripe to break it up. After seeing yours, I'm liking it. I live just north of Atl in Acworth......did you pin stripe it yourself or have it done locally?
> 
> Wayne


Here is the guy who painted my pin stripe;
Papa Studios - Your source for kustom art, pinstriping, gold leaf, vehicle lettering, graphic design, one of a kind t-shirts, airbrush graphics, and signs.


----------



## wayne054 (Aug 23, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Here is the guy who painted my pin stripe;
> Papa Studios - Your source for kustom art, pinstriping, gold leaf, vehicle lettering, graphic design, one of a kind t-shirts, airbrush graphics, and signs.


Thanks for the info Randy. Looks like he's about 45 mins or so away from me, I'll give him a call. 

Wayne


----------



## Goatman39 (Jun 5, 2018)

*Factory?*

Did the '66 come with a stripe from the factory? I keep seeing them both ways!


----------

